# Excersise balls and hedgehogs



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting my hedgehog an exercise ball but I wanted to know if it would be safe or not. The ball I want to get has a diameter of 11.5 inches. I just wanted some advice from you guys before buying the ball.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

If you do a search on exercise ball, I think you will see a pretty resounding negative. The small ventillation holes don't ventilate adequately but are just about the right size to catch little toes and nails. They will pee and poop in there and make a pretty bad mess of themselves etc


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

No, a ball is not safe. The little slits in it can catch hedgie's toenails, causing injury. Also, because hedgehogs pee and poop while running, he would end up covered in his own waste. A safe wheel is what's recommended. 

Oops I typed this at the same time as the above poster.


----------

